# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Late Night Special - Back From The Dead

## Lennie

There will be another late night special in February - here i am going to put all the spoilers for the late night special - so you can discuss them here as you did with the last late night special which was a great success - in the thread  :Smile:   :Thumbsup:  


*All About Soap - 2006 Preview*
Finally, in a late night special in February, a familiar face turns up at the Owens - with dire consequences for Nicole!

*Soaplife - 2006 Preview*
Scheduled for February this dramatic late nighter sees the return of drink spiker and rapist Andy, the man who should have died instantly when he fell over that cliff! Now he's turning his attentions to Nicole... Is he going to take his anger at Russ and Sam out on her?
To add tot he drama Louise, Mandy and Sam (i think this is a magazine mistake as it cant be Sam name there) go on a luxury trip - with disastrous consequences... Hmm...Mandy's been around a long time now. Could her time be up?


*Hollyoaks - From Digital Spy Soap Scoop*
Hollyoaks is gearing itself for its next late-night installment: Back from the Dead. This four-part late-night spin-off series sees drug rapist Andy return to the Chester soap very much alive and intent on revenge. 

Russ and Sam Owen believe theyâve killed him, but when the brothers receive shocking text message pictures, they realise that Andy is back and has seduced and abducted their younger sister, Nicole. Suddenly a frantic search to save their sibling turns into a terrifying cat and mouse chase. But the outcome, though shocking and deadly, is something none of them could have predicted. 

Meanwhile, Mandy and her new-found buddies, Clare and Louise, strike out on a girly adventure, but when an intruder rudely breaks up their idyllic stay at the luxury country house sees them go from pampering to false imprisonment in one heady break. 

However, Louise is more shocked when the strange man who was so quick to come to their rescue seems to know all about her. Will he expose the secrets from her past that she was trying so hard to keep hidden from her friends? Louise is worried that this isnât the last sheâll see of him and her life may never be the same againâ¦

----------


## sheilamarie

wow looks good cant wait

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Hmm...Mandy's been around a long time now. Could her time be up?


Nooooooo!   :Crying:  I hope not!   :Sad:

----------


## Debs

:Cheer:   hooray another brillaint sounding late night episode  :Cheer:

----------


## Debs

> Hmm...Mandy's been around a long time now. Could her time be up?


 

noooooooooo surely she wont die!! i havent heard anything about her leavibng???????

----------


## Chris_2k11

> noooooooooo surely she wont die!! i havent heard anything about her leavibng???????


She better not be debs!   :Angry:

----------


## Debs

> She better not be debs!


 
oh dear one extremely unhappy mr chris!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> oh dear one extremely unhappy mr chris!!!


You can say that again debs!   :Mad:  I mean, Hollyoaks just wouldn't be Hollyoaks without Mandy!   :Sad:

----------


## Debs

> You can say that again debs!  I mean, Hollyoaks just wouldn't be Hollyoaks without Mandy!


 
no i guess not she is one of the best characters!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> no i guess not she is one of the best characters!!


Erm excuse me debs! *cough cough*   :Embarrassment:   I think you mean she *IS* the best character!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Debs

> Erm excuse me debs! *cough cough*  I think you mean she *IS* the best character!


 
oh yeah silly me thats exactly what i meant she IS THE BEST EVER!Â¬

----------


## Chris_2k11

> oh yeah silly me thats exactly what i meant she IS THE BEST EVER!Â¬


lol   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

sounds really good, thanks for posting!  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

i cant wait. 2006 sounds so good. I love the late night special.

----------


## Thandie

What past does Louise have? In case i might have missed something.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> What past does Louise have? In case i might have missed something.


I think it's something to do with drugs.

----------


## di marco

> I think it's something to do with drugs.


yeh i think that too, cos she mentioned a bit about that when she was spiked

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

when are these on?

----------


## Lennie

*Andy returns for Hollyoaks special*  

Monday January 9, 08:55 AM     

Hollyoaks residents had better look out - Andy's about. 

Chester's evil date-rapist, played by Warren Brown, will return in a late-night special episode of the Channel 4 soap in February. 

He was last seen falling towards the foot of a cliff after a scuffle with brothers Sam (Louis Tamone) and Russ (Stuart Manning). 

Presumed dead by police, his reappearance will shock many who thought they had seen the back of him. 

Hollyoaks producer David Hanson said: "A late-night episode on Valentine's Day will end in a fatal confrontation, but I can't say who dies." 

The twisted student befriended Sam after they met at the Extreme Sports Society at Hollyoaks Community College. 

At first Andy seemed exciting and his mysterious nature appealed to the previously shy Sam. 

However, it wasn't long before their thrill-seeking ways took a sinister turn for the worse, with horrific consequences for any ladies who got in their way. 

Dannii (Christina Taylor), Louise (Roxanne McKee), Mel (Cassie Powney) and Sophie (Connie Powney) are just a few of Andy's victims, and will be less than pleased to see the criminal upon his return.

----------


## Angeltigger

*So is this a new late night one*

----------


## Lennie

> *So is this a new late night one*


Yeah - which is happening in Feb

----------


## Angeltigger

i just did not know if it was the one that i missed

----------


## Tinkerbell

Not sure how you can say Mandy is the best character. She has been through some unbelievable rubbish stuff and is a 2 dimensional character... either very happy or very sad. There is no middle ground!

----------


## di marco

> Not sure how you can say Mandy is the best character. She has been through some unbelievable rubbish stuff and is a 2 dimensional character... either very happy or very sad. There is no middle ground!


well i think shes a great character, at least her storylines arent boring! who would you say is the best character then?

----------


## Lennie

I think Sarah Dunn is a fantastic actress

----------


## di marco

> I think Sarah Dunn is a fantastic actress


yeh me too, shes brilliant!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think Sarah Dunn is a fantastic actress


Me too! I think her and Nick Pickard work really well together!  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

> Me too! I think her and Nick Pickard work really well together!


I agree - i thought them two getting married (Mandy/Tony) would be stupid  but they work off against each other very well as Mandy and Tony, there's never a dull moment with them two lol

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i wonder if andy's return will result in sam leaving

----------


## lizjae

> i wonder if andy's return will result in sam leaving


Rumour has it that Sam is the one killed in the late night eps   :EEK!:

----------


## di marco

> Rumour has it that Sam is the one killed in the late night eps


well id rather sam got killed than mandy!

----------


## leanne27

i bet it will be sam who gets killed, i mean it would save him having to go to court with andy when his involvement ot the rapes is found out

----------


## Em

all sounds good anyway! Hope it aint mandy that dies, wouldbe so sad for antonia!(or helen still confused on this!)

----------


## di marco

> all sounds good anyway! Hope it aint mandy that dies, wouldbe so sad for antonia!(or helen still confused on this!)


her names grace!

----------


## Em

oh for gods sake ! I only missed 2 episodes! (i tend to watch it in bed sunday morn LOL!) missed last part of last weeks tho so thanks!

how did it end up being grace? or should i post this elsewhere?

----------


## di marco

> oh for gods sake ! I only missed 2 episodes! (i tend to watch it in bed sunday morn LOL!) missed last part of last weeks tho so thanks!
> 
> how did it end up being grace? or should i post this elsewhere?


erm you should probably post it in the general part, theres a thread already there called the christening, otherwise we might get told off for going off topic!

----------


## Em

hee hee thought we might! thanks tho!

----------


## doginthepond

I hope it's not Mandy that dies.  She can be annoying but apart from Tony and Jack she must be the longest serving character and she has been through so much.  I think having watched hollyoaks pretty much from the start I would miss her.

----------


## Lennie

*Soaplife Magazine
30 Jan â 10 Feb*

*Friday 10th Feb*

*Look Whoâs Stalking!*
Last seen hurtling over a cliff after a fight with Sam and Russ, evil date-rapist Andy somehow escaped the sticky end he so much deserved. 
But while we all knew that, the brothers never hung around long enough to check that he was really dead and gone. 
And now heâs back to take a terrible revenge for what he sees as partner-in-crime Samâs disloyalty. 
As he lurks in the shadows, Nicole and Sarah are blissfully unaware as they chat about Sarahâs lack of luck with boys. But little do they know that its Nicoleâs luck thatâs really running out. 
Andy knows just how heâs going to get revenge on Sam and Russâ¦ and their little sister is in terrible, terrible danger!

----------


## di marco

i wish andy would kill nicole!

----------


## Em

LOL! me too! Please let her be the one who dies - She is so annoying!!

----------


## Lennie

*DS Spoilers - run up to the late night episodes*

*7th - 10th Feb, 6.30pm CH4*

*Airing Tuesday, 7th February 2006 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Liz plans for the future, but what will happen to Sophie and Sam? 


*Airing Wednesday, 8th February 2006 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Russ is uncomfortable with the amount of time Sam is spending with Sophie. He receives a call that chills him to the bone and threatens to jeopardise everythingâ¦ 
.

*Airing Thursday, 9th February 2006 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Russ and Sam are called back to the police station for questioning. 
Will Sam take Russ's advice and finish with Sophie? 

*Airing Friday, 10th February 2006 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
 Sam is finding it increasingly difficult to lie to Sophie about the extent of his involvement in the rapes. 
Caught between confessing all to Sophie, risking losing her for good or being comforted in the arms of the woman he's falling in love with, is there really any contest? 
And Andy is back! And he wants revenge!

----------


## di marco

do the late night epis start on the 14th?

----------


## Lennie

> do the late night epis start on the 14th?


I am not sure if it starts on that date or at the start of the week on 13 which is Monday

I am thinking the Monday 13th  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> I am not sure if it starts on that date or at the start of the week on 13 which is Monday
> 
> I am thinking the Monday 13th


oh right sorry i meant the 13th, was looking at your post and thought it said monday was the 7th

----------


## Lennie

Usually late night eps last around 4 episodes - so it should be Monday - Thursday  :Smile:

----------


## Em

Cant wait it sounds great!

----------


## leanne27

dont know if this has allready being posted but on the hollyoaks website it says andy is back on feburary 10th,  hollyoaks going to be good  :Smile:

----------


## Penguin8191

sounds good - i think andy should kill nicole too she is so annoying!

----------


## #1 SexyTink

late night yay!

----------


## Debs

> sounds good - i think andy should kill nicole too she is so annoying!


 
we can only hope thathe would!

----------


## Bree

yep i think that would be good if he did

----------


## leanne27

i dont particularly like nicole but i think she's ok, nancy is much more annoying

----------


## Lennie

*Inside Soap Magazine
4th â 10th Feb*

*Heâs Back*

_Desperate for revenge on Sam and Russ, Andy targets their little sisterâ¦_

You canât keep a good soap villain down, and ever since evil Andy Holt survived a near-fatal fall from a cliff late last year, we knew he would one day return to take his revenge. This week, the wait is over, as Andy is spotted in Hollyoaks village â but how does he plan to get back at Russ and Sam Owen the brothers who almost killed him?
âAndy is back for revenge,â explains Warren Brown, who plays him. âHe feels that Sam lied to him, which sounds weird, but he appreciated Samâs friendship was really hurt by the betrayal. Andy thought he could carry on drugging girls and never get caught. He didnât expect his âadventureâ to end â so Russ and Sam ruined that for him and heâs livid. Andyâs been planning a way to get back at both of them, and heâs devised the perfect means of doing so.â
Andy and Samâs drug rape of several Hollyoaks girls sent terror through the college campus. However, when Sam became disgusted with their behaviour, his dramatic confrontation with Andy ended in the fateful cliff fall. But if Sam and Russ thought that was the end of it, theyâre very much mistaken.
âAndyâs planned this return to the last letter,â reveals Warren. âHeâs determined to make the brothers pay for letting him fall, and heâs going to do it the harshest way possible â by targeting their family.â
Andyâs plan is put into action when he approaches the boysâ younger sister, Nicole, whoâs at the park with her friend, Sarah. Unaware of his past, and vulnerable to his charms, Nicole is taken in by Andyâs act. And he couldnât be more delightedâ¦
âNicole knows nothing of Andyâs dark side, because that would involve Sam and Russ admitting what happened,â explains Warren. âSo she just assumes that heâs been doing his own thing for a while. However, itâs the first step in Andyâs revenge. Getting in with Sam and Russâs sister is the most despicable thing he can do. I canât say what heâs planning, but if you thought Andy was nasty before, be prepared to see his true colours in next weekâs explosive late-night episodes!â
The boys may soon be at war on screen, but Warren, whoâs just filming after seven months on the show, is quick to point out that the actors are good mates.
âAndyâs ruthless, but Iâ notâ he laughs. âStuart Manning (Russ) and Louis Tamone (Sam) and I get on brilliantly. Louis and I recently went to Chicago for a few days, which was great. Weâll stay in touch, although I doubt Andy and Sam will!â

----------


## di marco

> Weâll stay in touch, although I doubt Andy and Sam will!â


so that means that one of them is leaving then so it must be one of them that dies?

----------


## Bree

> so that means that one of them is leaving then so it must be one of them that dies?


if thats true i hope its andy i hate him

----------


## di marco

> if thats true i hope its andy i hate him


andys one of those characters you love to hate (well thats what i think anyway) so although when hes on screen i dont like him hes a good character to have, and i think warren plays him really well

----------


## Bree

yeah i do lthink andys a good charcter but i dont like him that much but he is good to watch

----------


## Lennie

*Calling A `Holt`* 
01 February 2006 

 


*Andy's back, having miraculously survived being thrown off a tall building. Is anyone able to put a stop to his obscene occupation?*

*Relish*
The last we'd seen of Mr Holt was the grisly aftermath of his "murder" at the hands of Russell and Sam. The pair were convinced he was safely gone from this world, and were busy trying to ensure he was safely gone from their thoughts.

In both instances their efforts have been in vain. Andy's about to return to the Village, kidnap Nicole, and resume his criminal ways with renewed relish.

*Crashing*
Nicole isn't the only one whose life gets turned upside down by his reappearance. As Louis Tamone, aka Sam Owen, explains: "Sam is turmoil. Only he knows what Andy is truly capable of and he is desperate to find Nicole. He was also counting on Andy's death being the only link between him and the rapes. There is suddenly a very real possibility that the truth could come out and Sam's life could come crashing down around him."

*Survival*
Mel also finds herself wrapped up in this unnerving imbroglio after a chance sighting of Andy at a funfair. Pretty soon she finds herself in the perilous position of ensuring the Owen family's entire survival.

The consequences of Andy's resurrection unfold during the course of four late-night specials titled HOLLYOAKS: NO GOING BACK, beginning on Channel 4 at 11pm on Monday 13th February.

----------


## Lennie

*LATE NIGHT SPOILERS*

*Spoilers: 13th Feb - 17th Feb*


*Monday February 13 2006 - 6:30pm*
Nicole (Ciara Janson) runs into Andy (Warren Brown) on the way to school and is taken aback when Andy offers to take her out for a ride on his new bike. Later he suggests they head off together... away from school, families, everything. Nicole agrees, and Andy drives her off into certain danger. Mandy (Sarah Jayne Dunn) struggles to get ready for her girlie holiday, but everything seems to be going wrong, leaving behind a very disgruntled Tony (Nick Pickard) and a vulnerable Becca (Ali Bastian).*The drama of Nicole's abduction and Mandy's holiday continues later tonight on Channel 4 at 11.00pm with a Hollyoaks special Hollyoaks: Back from the Dead.*

*Late night Hollyoaks returns to Channel 4 on four consecutive nights this week with the brand new mini series, Hollyoaks: Back from the Dead.* Nicole (Ciara Janson) is in for the ride of her life as she speeds away on the back of Andy's (Warren Brown) bike. With his brutal charm Andy manages to play on Nicole's naivety and innocence, the very things he threatens to take away from her. When Sam (Louis Tamone) is sent photos of Nicole from an anonymous source, alarm bells start to ring: Andy's back for revenge, and it looks like Nicole's his next victim. Can the brothers track down Nicole before it's too late? Meanwhile, Mandy (Sarah Jayne Dunn), Louise (Roxanne McKee) and Clare (Samantha Rowley) are off on a holiday adventure, but where will they end up? Stranded in the middle of nowhere, broken-heeled and bitter, the girls search for somewhere to stay the night. Mel (Cassie Powney) and O.B. (Darren Jeffries) have fallen off the wagon on Southport promenade. Can Mel trust her own instincts enough to leave O.B. and go in search of the man who raped her? Continues tomorrow night at 11.05pm

*Tuesday February 14 2006*
The brand new late-night Hollyoaks mini series Hollyoaks: Back from the Dead continues. Andy (Warren Brown) is enjoying the power he has over Nicole (Ciara Janson) and continues to taunt Sam (Louis Tamone) and Russ (Stuart Manning). Andy's plans take another cruel turn as he pulls out a bottle of GHB, but is Nicole strong enough to fight him off? Having slept the night in an empty barn, Mandy (Sarah Jayne Dunn), Louise (Roxanne McKee) and Clare (Samantha Rowley) are confronted by a shotgun-wielding farmer. O.B. (Darren Jeffries) wakes to find himself in an empty bed: Mel (Cassie Powney) hasn't returned from her search for the phantom Andy. She goes to get a security guard, but will she find Andy in time?


*Wednesday February 15 2006*
The brand new late-night Hollyoaks mini series Hollyoaks: Back from the Dead continues. Coming down from the effects of the GHB, Nicole (Ciara Janson), finds herself in a warehouse in the clutches of a smiling Andy (Warren Brown). Mel (Cassie Powney) continues her search for Andy and it feels like drink is the only thing that's keeping her going. After a night in the cells, Mandy (Sarah Jayne Dunn), Louise (Roxanne McKee) and Clare (Samantha Rowley) are in full bickering mode. But just who is Sean (Matthew Jay Lewis), and why is Louise so keen to get away?

*Thursday February 16 2006*
Nicole (Ciara Janson) is tied up as Andy (Warren Brown) prepares to rape her, and there's nothing Sam (Louis Tamone) and Russ (Stuart Manning) can do to help her... Saved from the psychopathic woman, Mandy (Sarah Jayne Dunn), Louise (Roxanne McKee) and Clare (Samantha Rowley) are free to enjoy what's left of their holiday. Louise is troubled by the intimate and fractured past she shares with Sean (Matthew Jay Lewis), but what about the future?


*Friday February 17 2006 - 6:30pm*
Becca (Ali Bastian) spends the morning in seventh Heaven with Justin (Chris Fountain), *but is brought back to earth with a bump. Louise (Roxanne McKee) is shocked when Sean (Matthew Jay Lewis) arrives in Hollyoaks*. They haven't spoken in two years - how has he tracked her down? Jack (James McKenna) is concerned the lads aren't doing their share while Frankie is away.

----------


## Lennie

*Night of the Living Deadback*  

 

Russ (Stuart Manning) and Sam (Louis Tamone) are set to be reeling with shock when they discover that not only is Andy back from the dead, but he's also kidnapped their sister Nicole (Ciara Janson).

Following the dramatic climax of the last late night series HOLLYOAKS: NO GOING BACK, Sam and Russ have been living with the secret of Andy's (Warren Brown) murder. Indeed, they had made a pact to take the truth to the grave...

But when Andy meets Nicole she is flattered by his attentions and blissfully unaware of what he is capable. She is tricked into taking a trip away with him and convinces her friends to cover for her.

Innocent Nicole's life hangs in the balance as Andy embarks on a menacing game of cat and mouse with her brothers.

Meanwhile, Mel (Cassie Powney) is also convinced that Andy is back after a chance glimpse of him at the funfair on a trip with OB (Darren Jeffries). Ignoring OB's pleas to let it go, she sets off to find him. Her perseverance could be the only thing to save the Owen family from Andy's malevolence.

Louis Tamone, who plays Sam Owen, comments: "Sam is in turmoil. Only he knows what Andy is truly capable of and he is desperate to find Nicole. He was also counting on Andy's death being the only link between him and the rapes. There is suddenly a very real possibility that the truth could come out and Sam's life could come crashing down around him."

HOLLYOAKS: BACK FROM THE DEAD runs on Channel 4 from 13th-16th February at 11.00pm.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Thanks for posting Lennie!! I flippin' can't wait!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Red08

Does Andy actually rape Nicole?

----------


## Lennie

Dont know - we will have to wait and see

----------


## Abbie

wow and oh my gosh i soooo cant wait

----------


## Alice254

Just a thought....does anybody remember when Andy was with Nicole last time, and he took those photos of her and him on the bike together on his phone....as far as I remember he didn't send them to Sam, and said "You'll keep"......I wonder if he's going to use those this time to lure Sam and Russ...and whether he does actually rape her...cant wait to see!

----------


## Red08

Oh ye, good memory!! Can't wait to find out what happens.

----------


## x Amby x

can't wait to see these episodes! its going to be good!

----------


## leanne27

i dont think he actually rapes nicole or we would have heard of that by now, he probably intends to but russ and sam get there in time.

----------


## Katy

i am getting excited now, all the magazine articles look really good. He is such a nasty piece of work i hope andy gets what he deserves.

----------


## Angeltigger

> Does Andy actually rape Nicole?


i think he does as they was a thing that Andy did rape her- it would be his way of getting back..

When is it on?

----------


## Lennie

Valentines week, 13th Feb - 16th Feb

----------


## Angeltigger

at what time? please don't say after 10

----------


## Lennie

It is after 10pm - Is on at 11pm or 11.05pm   :Smile:

----------


## leanne27

you have probably all read inside and all about soaps articles for the late night special, it is absolutely awful they way andy kidnaps nicole and treats sam and andy i hope he gets his true comupence! he should definately win villain of the year! LOL

----------


## x Amby x

can't wait for these episodes theyre gonna be good! Andy is a great character! Cant wait to see his revenge on Sam and Russ!

----------


## gbnut

it is on at 11.05 and is on for 30 mins

----------


## Lennie

Andy returns in todays e4 episode

----------


## Lennie

*Behind You!*

10 February 2006 



What are these two looking so pleased for? One of them's about to be abducted, for heaven's sake! 

*Loathing*
If Nicole and Sarah would only turn around, they'd see the face of the individual who's about to send one of them into a veritable turmoil of fear and loathing. Except they wouldn't know it, and wouldn't be able to do the slightest thing about it. Yet.

*Hamstrung*
Nicole is far too busy pestering Sarah about her chances striking up a proper relationship with Rhys to prepare herself for being struck down by an overly (and overtly) amorous suitor.

As such, when Andy fashions his advance and fine-tunes his patter, Nicole is caught utterly unawares and hopelessly hamstrung.

*Warned*
It's the cue for a sequence of events to begin which will continue to unfold all next week in a succession of special late night episodes. HOLLYOAKS: BACK FROM THE DEAD kicks off on Monday at 11.05pm on Channel 4.

You know what to expect when the show goes after hours, so don't say you haven't been warned. It's just a shame Nicole hasn't...

----------


## Lennie

Apparantly Louise is married and her husband Sean comes back into her life - (not sure whether they are divorced or not)

----------


## Debs

> Andy returns in todays e4 episode


 
and didint he look eveil lennie!

he just creeps me out completely but i am glad to see him back. i cant wait to next weeks late night specials

----------


## Lennie

> and didint he look eveil lennie!
> 
> he just creeps me out completely but i am glad to see him back. i cant wait to next weeks late night specials


Yeah - he did look evil especially him giving that cunning smirk on his face while looking at Nicole.

Cant wait for next week   :Cheer:

----------


## Em

I cant wait - after seeing the promos I may actually feel sorry for Nicole!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yeah, regardless of the fact she is annoying, I feel sorry for her too.

----------


## di marco

> Apparantly Louise is married and her husband Sean comes back into her life - (not sure whether they are divorced or not)


oh so seans her husband, wondered what the connection would be. where did you read that?

----------


## Lennie

In All About Soap magazine, Louise must of gotten married when she was young

----------


## di marco

> In All About Soap magazine, Louise must of gotten married when she was young


thanks, yeh i read it today after i asked you, she must have got married young as shes not that old now

----------


## Lennie

*55 Minutes To Midnight*
13 February 2006 

There's a whiff of finality in the air this week. Somebody's out for some closure, someone's taking a final bow...and it's almost 11.05pm!

 

*Batch*
Yes, that's the time you want to be tuning in to Channel 4 to catch the first episode of HOLLYOAKS: BACK FROM THE DEAD - the latest boisterous batch of after-hours 'OAKS spin-offs, charting the resolution to the long-running storyline involving serial rapist Andy, his erstwhile friend Sam, and his sister (and Andy's latest prey) Nicole.

*Revenge*
Having previously persuaded themselves of their success in finishing Andy off last year, both Sam and Russell are naturally horrified at their nemesis' capacity for resurrection.

When Sam starts receiving photos on his phone showing Andy and Nicole together, he knows he's up against the clock if he wants to rescue his sister and deliver revenge upon his sometime partner in crime.

*Tryst*
Meanwhile Mel and OB are conducting a very public and well-fuelled tryst on Southport's sparkling seafront. Whirling amidst the carousels, bumper cars and halls of mirrors, however, Mel is sure that she catches a glimpse of Andy.

Could her sozzled eyes be playing tricks upon her? Is her rapist still out there, munching on candy floss and penny chews? Try not to scream unless you want to go faster in tonight's special late night HOLLYOAKS.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh yes it's tonight isn't it!  :Cheer:  Roll on 11pm!!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## leanne27

it seems like we've being waiting forever for this! as we've known another late night special was due way back in december.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> it seems like we've being waiting forever for this! as we've known another late night special was due way back in december.


The wait is finally over though!  :Cheer:

----------


## Lennie

*Payback Time*

Evil rapist Andy comes back from the 'dead' to plot his revenge on Sam and Russ for trying to kill him in the quarry.

Andy survived his 'fatal' fall and now returns, with his eye firmly on Sam and Russ's naive sister Nicole. "He is determined to get his own back," says Warren Brown, who plays him. "Sam and Russ left him for dead. Now it's their turn to suffer."

Andy lures all three into a trap and prepares to rape Nicole as her brothers watch helplessly.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just 10 minutes to go!!  :Cool:

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao! The girls faces when they walked into that pub!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeltigger

*It was cool- Andy is so freaky... nicole is so dumb.*

*looks like mel is the new Lisa hunter with the bra and knickers.*

*Oh dear the police did not believe mel when she told them that she saw andy.* 
*the girls were so funny when they walked into the pub.. Mandy is so funny.. wonder what tony going to say when she don't come back with his Car- he will be a cross man.*

*what did andy say after the credits to that man with the women.*

----------


## Debs

last nights late night was brillaint i really do enjoy the late night ones now, they used to be rubbish!

it had everything last night

andys evilness, nicoles thckness, mandy louise and claire being sooo funny!

roll on tonight i loveed it

----------


## x Amby x

The late night episodes were, great i had been waiting for them all day! I cracked up when Clare was in that drinking competition lol! And then girls got lost! Nicole is so stupid, she should have caught on that something was wrong. Mel and OB were great too. xx

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah but with nicole she just think andy is her brother mate- but she must have know that they were all not friends and mostly you will get raped by someone that you know.

----------


## Debs

> Yeah but with nicole she just think andy is her brother mate- but she must have know that they were all not friends and mostly you will get raped by someone that you know.


 
i think they kept it from her didnt tthey?

nicole is no naive she wouldnt even think anything was wrong silly girl

----------


## Angeltigger

Well i don't know as i missed loads of hollyoaks as i moved... no television... no hollyoaks- so that  why i said  


> but she must have know that they were all not friends

----------


## Chris_2k11

Brilliant episode last night! How thick is Nicole really!?!?  :Confused:  Although saying that, Andy can be quite convincing when he wants to be! Nearly slipped up when he mentioned that Carrie & Rob had gone away though didn't he!  :EEK!:  Bit of a coincidence that O.B & Mel just happened to be in the same amusement park at the same time as Andy & Nicole, but this is soapland I suppose!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:  Louise/Mandy/Claire were brilliant! What a fantastic triple act these three make! Loved the scenes in the pub with the drinking competition! Can't believe the car got nicked though!  :EEK!:   Tony's gonna kill Mandy!  :Lol: The scenes with Sam & Russ were quite good too.

Overall, a really enjoyable opening episode!  :Clap:  Can't wait for tonight's!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angeltigger

I always knew Something like this was going to happen with Nicole she the kind of girl who is really thick.. it was sad that the police never believe mel when she said that she saw him.. What i don't get is why don't sam just go to the police... (must have missed something there) Nicole trust Andy as he ment to be her brother mate.. 




> Bit of a coincidence that O.B & Mel just happened to be in the same amusement park at the same time as Andy & Nicole, but this is soapland I suppose!


 yeah that what i was thinking and sam and russ could not find the amusement park. 

the acting from the boys were good.

Andy is just evil....

----------


## *vcl*

i missed it last night due to a power cut, could anyone give me the low down on what happened as i will be watching the next one !

----------


## Angeltigger

Nicole is in for the ride of her life as she speeds away on the back of Andy's bike. 

With his brutal charm Andy manages to play on Nicole's naivety and innocence, the very things he threatens to take away from her. 

When Sam is sent photos of Nicole from an anonymous source, alarm bells start to ring: Andy's back for revenge, and it looks like Nicole's his next victim. Can the brothers track down Nicole before it's too late? 

Meanwhile, Mandy, Louise and Clare are off on a holiday adventure, but where will they end up? 

Stranded in the middle of nowhere, broken-heeled and bitter, the girls search for somewhere to stay the night. Mel and O.B. have fallen off the wagon on Southport promenade. 

Can Mel trust her own instincts enough to leave O.B. and go in search of the man who raped her?

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

O only realised that there was a late night when i turned on the telly, and i mmust say i though tit was great, glad to see Andty being mainpulative and after Nicole, its all they need.

loved Mandy, Claire and Louise, they were really funny

----------


## *vcl*

thanks for that, sounds like it was a good episode, will have to sky plus the next one that is tonight isnt it ?

----------


## Angeltigger

yep it sure is- must record it but don't have a reconder.. so will have to ask around

----------


## Katy

it was so good last night. Tonys face is going to be priceless when he finds out his car has been nicked. Has Louise died her hair it seemed much lighter last night. I cant believe how Nasty Andy is. I hope Sam and Russ hurry up to find her. I loved it when Russ was like "you look like youve seen a ghost.

----------


## angelblue

How naive is nicole i thought she was naive but now i see her naiveness as stupid sorry   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## leanne27

Andy is soooooo believable!!! i've mentioned this before : but i actually start to get fooled by him, he is every convincing i dont think nicoe, is that naieve remember she thinks he is totally normal we know what he has been like for months now

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i thought he was LOVELY in last nights episode i would have fallen in his 'love you' trap. lol mind you if i hadnt seen him for some time after seeing him round my house al lthe tiem hanging out with both my brothers i wouldnt go as far as to stop what i was doign to go for a ride on his bike then for a day out. plus why didnt nicole think to let her brothers know she was staying at 'nancys' or anything. because at the end of the day she didnt know andy was in contact with her bros?!

----------


## Lennie

Another good episode  :Smile: 

Love the girls scenes especially when they get caught and are the police station lol

The end scene was good - very effective, made me angry

Cant believe OB just left Mel

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

Andy is so evil.. poor Nicole..

Claire, Louise and Mandy, were really fuuny at the police station... blamin git all on Louise

----------


## Katy

i still cant get over the whole i do like to be beside the seaside song. That really made me laugh. I really think its dead clever how they have Nicole contrasting with the comedy of Mandy being Arrested. I cant wait to see the look on Tonys face.

----------


## Chris_2k11

How thick is Nicole really?  :Confused:  Instead of creeping up on Andy with those pair of scissors so he couldn't hear her, what does she go and do? Runs up to him and practically dives on top of him screaming!  :Wal2l:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Stupid girl!

----------


## Katy

i thought that as well. Also what on earth is a tiny pair of nail scissors giong to do. It was vile how he put the drugs down her throat. how awful was he when he was like Trust me to get a girl who doesnt swallow. I was like you evil pig.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I know!  :Angry:  I really hope he's up for villain of the year at this year's soap awards, he definitely deserves it if you ask me!

Can't wait for tonight's episode!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## leanne27

what i dont get is why didnt nicole just creep out the room whilst andy was in the bathroom, she would have gotten away then

----------


## Red08

> what i dont get is why didnt nicole just creep out the room whilst andy was in the bathroom, she would have gotten away then


She didn't know then that Andy was dangerous, she only found out when she found her phone in his bag and heard the messages Sam and Russ had left.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think that this program is really good cant wait to see it tonight

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lmao @ Claire dancing!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

What an absolutely brilliant episode tonight!  :Bow:  

 :Cheer:  Fantastic mix of drama with Andy and comedy with the girls!  :Cheer: 

Andy was brilliant once again tonight. He definitely needs to win villain of the year at this year's soap awards. It's gonna be a shame when he leaves tomorrow night, he's been a great addition to the show. And I can't believe im about to say this but I actually thought Nicole's acting was quite good tonight too!  :EEK!: 

These late night specials have been Hollyoaks at its best in my opinion.  :Clap:  Each episode has had just the right amount/mixture of comedy & drama. And it's not been the type of crap 'comedy' we'd see with Josh, Fletch, Hannah, & that clan either!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   It's been good, funny, & well-written comedy with the more mature/older characters, in the form of Claire/Mandy/Louise  :Thumbsup:  The drama was great too, some really serious and well acted stuff there with Andy beating Sam & Russ up.

Can't wait for the fourth and final episode tomorrow night!  :Cheer:

----------


## Emmak2005

Does anyone know if there will be a repeat of these episodes. Perhaps on E4 or something. As I keep forgetting the time they're on.

----------


## Lennie

> And I can't believe im about to say this but I actually thought Nicole's acting was quite good tonight too!


I agree about Nicole - i liked her reaction to it about Sam's involvement in the rapes, and also Russ's reaction, Russ just had tears in his eyes and just went in shock was basically just numb

----------


## Lennie

Loved tonights episode - great scenes of them at the warehouse, i felt the pain the brothers felt when they got beat up with that solid metal pole 

Felt Mel's pain as well    :Sad:

----------


## kirsty_g

i missed last nights episode does any one know if there going to show it again

----------


## HellsBabe

Yeh i felt Russ and Sams pain when they got beaten up. Sam was so stupid not to call the police. He was just thinking about himself and not his brother and sister. He just doesnt want to go to prison again but he shouldnt of done what he did!

----------


## Em

Nicole was not as annoying last night, I actually felt sorry for her! 

I had to laugh at how easily Andy disarmed Sam and Russ though - they didnt plan it very well did they!

----------


## Angeltigger

*I really enjoy yesterday- max girlfriend- clairle dancing was so funny (for a monment i thought it was mandy as the have the same hair colour and the same length )- did Lousie know that man who saved her.* 

*I could feel Sam and Russ pain- it sure must have hurt. Andy was so scaring....*

*hope he don't rape Nicole right in front off her brother as they would just be sick . (i missed tuesday so i will need an update)*

*Nicole looked so scared- so i kind of felt sorry for her...*

----------


## Em

I dont feel sorry for sam. He deserves it.

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

Andy is too vile now.. definatly villian of the year

Louise, Mandy and Claire are still really funny, love em

----------


## leanne27

ecah time andy hit them i squrimed it looked so real, really good acting all round  :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

Mandy, Clare and Louise crack me up!

----------


## Lennie

*Just watched the E4 episode* -  (wish i didnt though lol) 

*SPOILER* - just a warning  :Smile: 





sort gives away the aftermath of the late night episodes, i cant believe i am going to say this but Nicole's acting in this episode was spot on, felt her pain and also Russ was good in how he acts with Sam and is thinking and not entirely lashing out.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Mandy, Clare and Louise crack me up!


Same here! The three of them have been absolutely brilliant throughout these late night specials!   :Cheer:   :Clap:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

it's really weird. i hate nicole normally, but she has been so much better, and more believeable, when taken hostage by a rapist. well done the actress!

fantastic episodes so far, and i cant wait until tonights episode. hope andy (and sam) get whats coming to them both.

----------


## Amz84

:Clap:  Go Mel   :Cheer:  

I'm glad she whacked him with the metal pole!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Cheer:  Mel saves the day!  :Cheer:

----------


## Amz84

i want her to hit him again!!

wheres the police

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree! He needs another good whack!  :Angry:  Mel's acting is on top form by the way!!!  :Clap:

----------


## Amz84

i hope she ent going to fool for the sob story!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Crying:  She fell for it!  :Crying:

----------


## Amz84

it looks like she's drugged him! he!! he!!

----------


## Amz84

omg!! the ghb ent worked on him!

----------


## Chris_2k11

OMFG!!!  :EEK!:   OMFG!!!  :EEK!:  What an absolutely fab ending!!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Amz84

yeah i know i'm gonna have probs sleeping now after seeing that ending!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeah i know i'm gonna have probs sleeping now after seeing that ending!


Slightly scary wasn't it!  :EEK!:  Im in shock!

----------


## Bree

OMG what a fab end to a fab storyline loved it andys acting was fab tonight along with mel and sam russ and nichole  :Big Grin:  x.x.x

----------


## Amz84

me to!! what an ending though!!

i hope sam gets arrested, i know he's been through a lot but he deserves to get it!!

shame andy had to die though would of liked to see him up in court and go down for what he's done!!!

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

I laughed when Mel hit him round the head

and when he had the pole through him and he was trying to speak- i can't beleive i found it funny.

the acting was brill htough

I knew Louise knew that man.. can't believe she's married to him

----------


## Amz84

OMG!! I missed that bit about her being married to him!

----------


## Lennie

Another fantastic episode the ending was a unexpected - loved Mel at the end when she was confronting him - her acting was brilliant  :Smile: 

It doesnt show how Mel found them - but i can guess that she is so determined to find Andy and motivated by that, she must of looked everywhere in Southport until she saw the warehouse with motorbikes outside and heard talking.

----------


## Bree

i now cant get the image of andy on that stick out of my head  :Stick Out Tongue:  ewww x.x.x

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree Lennie, I completely didn't expect that ending! I was expecting him to fall down those stairs he was running down! These late night specials have been absolutely brilliant if you ask me!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   There's never been a dull moment and everyone's acting has been on top form!  :Clap:  Even Nicole's been good!  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bree

> i was expecting him to fall down those stairs he was running down!


do you know what i was thinking that but the way he died was soooo !!! much better

----------


## Lennie

I agree about Nicole, and if you watch tomorrow's ch4 episode, you will again like her acting and that is due to the lines she has been given to say - which are completely true

----------


## Lennie

> I agree Lennie, I completely didn't expect that ending! I was expecting him to fall down those stairs he was running down! These late night specials have been absolutely brilliant if you ask me!     There's never been a dull moment and everyone's acting has been on top form!  Even Nicole's been good!


I think Andy's has got a excellent exit from the show - will be remembered

Hopefully at the british soap awards he will win best villian and also best exit  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> do you know what i was thinking that but the way he died was soooo !!! much better


Oh yeah definitely!! That was one of the best soap exits ever in my opinion!!  :Clap:   :Cheer:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Bree

hes has just gotta win best villan  :Big Grin:  x.x.x

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think Andy's has got a excellent exit from the show - will be remembered
> 
> Hopefully at the british soap awards he will win best villian and also best exit


Totally agree! I will be fuming if he doesn't win an award!!  :Angry:

----------


## Amz84

hollyoaks so deserves awards for this storyline!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I still can't get over how fab that ending was!!!  :Bow:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Edit - (double posted by mistake!)

----------


## Lennie

You know when Mel was asking Andy - why he does what he does, i thought he was going to tell us that his dad was a rapist and he has got his genes, i thought he might say that (i dont know why but that came into my head)

----------


## Lennie

> I still can't get over how fab that ending was!!!


It was totally unexpected, thats one the reason i loved it

----------


## Pammyyyy

Can someone tell me what happened in tonights late night episode? Totally missed it

----------


## Lennie

E4 are repeating these episode on Saturday early morning at 12:10AM (so basically after Friday midnight)

----------


## Pammyyyy

Thanks for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Debs

lennie could you tell me what happend in the second half my little **** of a son decided to draw all over the walls in black pen so i missed it and ill never remember the repeats

----------


## Chris_2k11

> E4 are repeating these episode on Saturday early morning at 12:10AM (so basically after Friday midnight)


Cheers for that Lennie! Im taping them!!  :Big Grin:   I don't give a damn if i've seen it!!  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> and ill never remember the repeats


Debs if I were you i'd seriously tape the repeat, cos the ending was absolutely brilliant!  :Clap:

----------


## Debs

oh no dont leave me like that  have to kow what happened!

----------


## Bree

i have taped the four eppies of hollyoaks back from the dead im watching it again now  :Stick Out Tongue:  x.x.x

----------


## Amz84

andy thought he was a kebab!!

and run onto a pole!

----------


## Debs

lol what really???

he skewered himself??? you mean he is dead?

----------


## Bree

yep 

R.I.P Andy lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  x.x.x

----------


## Chris_2k11

> lol what really???
> 
> he skewered himself??? you mean he is dead?


A big pole went right through his stomach!  :EEK!:   And I mean 'right through' !!  :EEK!:  It was seriously gory Debs!!!!  :EEK!:  And yep! He's dead!  :EEK!:

----------


## Debs

> yep 
> 
> R.I.P Andy lol  x.x.x


 
 :Angry:   darn my son and his rolf harris impression

oh that anothe day of nick junior banned for him now  :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

> A big pole went right through his stomach!  It was seriously gory Debs!!!!  And yep! He's dead!


i missed it i cant believe it,  :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:  


what did mel do to him??? anything

and can i just say well dont to the girl who plays nicole, that is what we call acting hope you keep it up

----------


## Amz84

> darn my son and his rolf harris impression
> 
> oh that anothe day of nick junior banned for him now


lol!! kids!! what they like!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Amz84

> i missed it i cant believe it,    
> 
> 
> what did mel do to him??? anything
> 
> and can i just say well dont to the girl who plays nicole, that is what we call acting hope you keep it up


mel whacked him around the head with the metal pole he beat sam and russ up with and she gave him ghb! oh and she tied him up not v. well though as he did a runner!! thats when he skewered himself!

----------


## Debs

> lol!! kids!! what they like!


 
blooming annoying when i miss the last hollyoaks late night

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i missed it i cant believe it,    
> 
> 
> what did mel do to him??? anything
> 
> and can i just say well dont to the girl who plays nicole, that is what we call acting hope you keep it up


Mel whacked him over the head with something! Then tied him to a chair! And then drugged him!   :EEK!:   :Cheer:  And yep, I agree about Nicole. Im not normally a fan of her acting but she has been really good throughout these late night specials, I must admit!  :Clap:

----------


## Debs

> Mel whacked him over the head with something! Then tied him to a chair! And then drugged him!   And yep, I agree about Nicole. Im not normally a fan of her acting but she has been really good throughout these late night specials, I must admit!


 

 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   well done to her,  


urm how did mel know they were there??

----------


## Chris_2k11

> urm how did mel know they were there??


Im not sure...  :Ponder:  I missed the first 10 mins cos I forgot it was on!  :Sad:

----------


## Amz84

we dont know that bit!! it a bit of a mystery!

----------


## Debs

she must just be clever then lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

> she must just be clever then lol


lol!   :Big Grin:  

I thought her acting was top notch by the way too!  :Clap:

----------


## Lennie

Like i said - It doesnt show how Mel found them - but i can guess that she is so determined to find Andy and motivated by that, she must of looked everywhere in Southport until she saw the warehouse with motorbikes outside and heard talking. 

Liked the fact that Mel drugged him first coz she wouldnt be able to do what she does with him (confront him) if he wasnt helpless

I loved what Mel said to Andy 'you f**ked me up, i am going to f**k you up'

----------


## Bree

mel is now my fvae charcter shes the best  :Big Grin:  x.x.x

----------


## Lennie

Liked Mel from the start and also Sophie - love the twins  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bree

yea i also like sophie both twins are fab  :Big Grin:  x.x.x

----------


## Lennie

*Ghost Town*
17 February 2006 



*It's been a rollercoaster week for those journeying North for Andy's return in this week's HOLLYOAKS: BACK FROM THE DEAD.*  

*Fair Ground*
No fewer than six familiar faces found their way up the coast to the sunny shores of Southport, as HOLLYOAKS once again went after hours. 

Nicole naively joined Andy for an innocent day out, but after a day spent frolicking around the amusements, soon learnt that her fella was not playing on fair ground. Andy shared his holiday snaps with Russ and Sam via the miracle of the mobile phone, sending the brothers Owen into a mild panic.

*Nemesis*
With one failed attempt to eliminate the village's serial rapist under their belt already, the boys set off for round two. Yet Nicole's eventual salvation came from an unlikely source, as a Burton with bottle stepped in to save the day. 

Mel joined the hunt for Andy after a chance sighting on the Ghost Train and having abandoned her holiday with OB, set out to take on her nemesis. One warehouse showdown later and a halt was eventually called to Andy's tenure. 

*Dodgems*
Back in the village it's time for a few home truths. Andy's finger pointing left a few unanswered questions but will Sam dodge 'em or confess all to his siblings from his hospital bed? Tune in to HOLLYOAKS tonight to find out, and don't forget to bring some grapes.

----------


## Angeltigger

It was brilliant. I loved itâ¦

Mel saved the day- I was choking when Andy put Nicole on the floor to rape her I really thought he was going to do it, than I saw a metal pole flying thought the air and on the back on Andy Neck. Love her saying âI was good for the town drunkâ or something like that. 

Oh my gods- Louise is married... I would have never have guessed. 

When Andy was running down the stairs I was wondering how he was running without falling as normally when you run down stair you flap your hands about.. Mel was so brave walking into that room that was dark, as Andy could have got free. when I heard the groan- i was like what happening- i thought he just crash into a door- than the light went on and i nearlly scream as he had a pole in his belly.

I agree about Nicole. Iâm not normally a fan of her acting but she has been really good throughout these late night specials, I must admit! . As all we have seen is her moaning after boys well now maybe she will think before she wants to have sex with someone. But she stills the same girl we used to know screaming out Mel name when Andy ran away.

Excellent acting very everyone- should all get an award

Hope Andy gets award for best villain- but hollyoaks donât win much so I be  :Angry:  cross if he donât win.

Can the storyline get an award as it a late night one?

----------


## kirsty_g

what happend at the end my video cut of

----------


## xXxJessxXx

What a brilliant eppy! I havnt watched Hollyoaks since the time Russ told Danni he'd "killed" Andy. (I know... that long ago!)

But this was brilliant. 

As they were running down the stairs i so thought either one of them would fall. Or when he ran out side before goign back into another part i though... "Oh here we go another Ali senario... BASH!" but the ending was much better. 

First i though he had run down their on purpose to show her all the dead girls boddies he dumped or somethign silly and disgusting like that. But then when he started to gag!   :EEK!:  she was brave to go in. he could have had the scewer ready for her! But that was shocking when she did finally turn on those lights!  :Sick:   :EEK!:  

Must admit ive learnt a couple of things by watching this eppy. 

1. *Never* fall for the sob story! *EVER* (Have to admit beacuse i did!  :Embarrassment:  )
2. *Never* walk into a room *without turning on the light*! and deffinatly dont *run!*
3. *Always* make sure the job is done! Even if it means unnesisery(sp) hitting when he's already dead. Just to make sure!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Can the storyline get an award as it a late night one?


Yep it certainly can, because the 'Leap of Faith' late night special where Toby died was up for an award, as seen here:

http://www.prostunts.net/holly2.htm

And also when the roof came off the top of a bus on another late night special, that was up for an award aswell.  :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

> 1. *Never* fall for the sob story! *EVER* (Have to admit beacuse i did!  )
> 2. *Never* walk into a room *without turning on the light*! and deffinatly dont *run!*
> 3. *Always* make sure the job is done! Even if it means unnesisery(sp) hitting when he's already dead. Just to make sure!


Yeah i agree, i learned those things too! Last nights episode was brilliant. Mel was brilliant last night! Mel saving the day! lol  :Sick:  Andy with a pole through his stomach. :Sick:  lol! Really good acting from Andy, Mel and Nicole! xx

----------


## Angeltigger

> Yep it certainly can, because the 'Leap of Faith' late night special where Toby died was up for an award, as seen here:
> 
> http://www.prostunts.net/holly2.htm
> 
> And also when the roof came off the top of a bus on another late night special, that was up for an award aswell.


Cool- well they should get an award

----------


## Em

I thought Mel was fantastic! I even liked Nicole! It was acted really well, and shoudl definately be up for an award - I cant wait for the next late night episodes!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Cool- well they should get an award


Definitely! They complete deserve one! These four late night special episodes have been briliant from start to finish!  :Cheer:  Not one dull moment in all four episodes!  :Bow:

----------


## Angeltigger

What i want to know is why did the drug not work on him...

Also when he (Andy) was being a human on a stick- i thought the drug had kicked it but it had not- he was dead- so no more Evil Andy

----------


## Lennie

I just hope Andy wins Best Villian - coz he so vile

I hope Johnny from EE dont get it - we all know he is a villian, so that doesnt make any difference to us - but Andy was so different - one minute a good guy, and the whole time a vile creep

----------


## Angeltigger

> I just hope Andy wins Best Villian - coz he so vile
> 
> I hope Johnny from EE dont get it - we all know he is a villian, so that doesnt make any difference to us - but Andy was so different - one minute a good guy, and the whole time a vile creep


Yep that is so true- it will be good to see Hollyoaks win something

----------


## Bree

i really hope johnny allen dont get it andy is a much better villian  :Stick Out Tongue:  x.x.x

----------


## Lennie

Like your siggy - jake.fan  :Big Grin:   :Cheer: 


Just watch yesterdays episode again as i recorded all the eps - again watching it makes you feel same as how you felt yesterday.

Loved watching Mel confronting Andy (the whole scene was fantastic)

----------


## Bree

i also like yours lennie of justin and becca im a real big mel fan after last night even tho i have always liked her  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennie

Thanks  :Smile: 

Cassie Powney as Mel has been brilliant in the last late night special and this one and also playing a drunk  :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

It's a good job these episodes were shown after the watershed cos the producers would have been in for it if they'd shown that gory last scene at half 6!  :Lol: 

P.S. Lovin' the sig jake.fan!  :Cool:

----------


## Bree

have too agree with you there she is a fab actress loved her in last night eppie her scenes with andy was fab  :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> have too agree with you there she is a fab actress loved her in last night eppie her scenes with andy was fab


Totally agree!  :Cheer:  They've all been great!  :Cheer:

----------


## Em

Seeing Andy on that pole made me feel ill - and why didnt the drugs work on him?

I wonder how Mel will get on now with her drinking?

Also, I missed mondays episode, how did Mel end up in Southport?

----------


## Angeltigger

her and OB went away- it was on the 6.30pm one... 

still want to know why the drug never worked i just hope the owens will love each other again.

Mel might just keep drinking and shemight think she killed andy as he ran away

----------


## Katy

it was so good, i had nightmares. Well deserves an award. Cant wait to see how it fits in with the 6 30.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Cant wait to see how it fits in with the 6 30.


I can't wait either! It's gonna be great when they all get back home!  :Cheer:   There's gonna be police rallying round asking questions and everything!  :Cheer:  Also can't wait to see what Tony has to say about Mandy losing the car!  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

i think its going to be really uncomfortable for The owens especially when Rob and Carrie return. I really like the owen family they are now my favourite, so i am really enjoying the story and cant wait to see how it continues.

----------


## Bree

yea cant wait for tonights eppie now what is tony gonna say  :Lol:  
i loved all the scenes with mandy and the girls now mandy is also one of my fav charcters along side mel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennie

I think what Andy said to Mel about her being drunk really hurt her or hopefully made her realise that she cant go on like she has - and also hopefully seeing Andy dead has given Mel some closure.

----------


## leanne27

i set the video recorder and everything cause i was so tired lol and it never taped! im so dissapointed, so when is it repeated on channel 4 or e4? i desperately wanna see yesterdays

----------


## Debs

> Seeing Andy on that pole made me feel ill - and why didnt the drugs work on him?
> 
> I wonder how Mel will get on now with her drinking?
> 
> Also, I missed mondays episode, how did Mel end up in Southport?


 
i didnt see that bit but i thought all the way through that maybe there wasnt actaully the drug in the bottle??

can anyone tell me what happened with louise and the girls do we knwo how she knws him?

----------


## Lennie

> i set the video recorder and everything cause i was so tired lol and it never taped! im so dissapointed, so when is it repeated on channel 4 or e4? i desperately wanna see yesterdays


today after midnight at 12:10am on e4  :Smile:

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

omg i was so scared to go downstairs after seeing that episode although i knew something would happen with mel though thought that was a bit obvious. but stil lwhat a great exit from the show! one of the best i think. I felt sorry for the actor that plays andy havign to stand on the side of his feet for such a long time  pretending ot be dead! lol

----------


## Amz84

lol!! it was good though. i thought they may have been a let down like some of other late night specials. but they werent!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Em

This was the best late night on Ive seen - I cant think of one better!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Im not a Hollyoakes fan but i was at my mates for the week and she likes it so we had this on every night and it as quite good actully i was glad when Andy died and also when Mel hit him over the head becuase it was one of them moments where you know that he is really serious about doing it and you know that Russel and Sam cant do anything and if someone doesnt do something soon Andy would rape Nicole but then when Mel turns up you can breathe again.

----------


## eastenders mad

how long will Sam get when he confess all to the police i think life.

----------


## di marco

> how long will Sam get when he confess all to the police i think life.


erm im not sure, how long do you normally get for rape?

----------


## Angeltigger

but he spike there drink too- it around 5 year i think..

----------


## di marco

5 years? surely it must be longer than that?

----------


## Angeltigger

well rape is only short i think
But he spiked them so it might even be longer than 20 years

----------


## x Amby x

I've still got that image of Andy with the pole through his stomach in my head lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sorry but I just had to post some pics I found from the late night special!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

 

Lmao!  :Big Grin:  This scene had me in stitches!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Police Officer: "Looks like you're your first Mother Hutchinson! Come this way please!"*  :Rotfl: 


 


*Lookin' good girls!! Haha!*   :Lol:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Will Sam actually confess then i wouldnt know becuase i havent watched it before until the monday the late night episodes started and havnt watched it since either as i keep forgetting becuase its not something i usually watch and never know what time its on so if someone could tell me id be grateful so i can put it as a reminder on my pc.

I think Sam would be daft not to confess but if he doesnt i think Nicole would turn him in for the trouble Sam got her in to.

Out of interest how old is Nicole she looks alot older than your meant to be when your at school but then again if she is the correct age for a school girl Andy must be really sick to think of rapeing her and i kinda wish he hadnt died id rather he was in prison

----------


## di marco

nicole is 16/17 and hollyoaks is on at 6.30pm  :Smile:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Thanks. Yeah i thought she was about 17 but why is she still at school

----------


## Debs

> Sorry but I just had to post some pics I found from the late night special!!  
> 
>  
> 
> Lmao!  This scene had me in stitches!


 

brillaint scene, i wanna hold wanna hold ya tight get teenage kicks all thru the night

she was very funny in it :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> Thanks. Yeah i thought she was about 17 but why is she still at school


shes still at school cos shes in sixth form doing alevels

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> shes still at school cos shes in sixth form doing alevels


Oh yeah i forgot people do that becuase we didnt have the option thanks x

----------


## Angeltigger

> Sorry but I just had to post some pics I found from the late night special!!  
> 
>  
> 
> Lmao!  This scene had me in stitches!


where did you find these pictures chris- i want to see tuesday ones

----------


## Chris_2k11

> where did you find these pictures chris- i want to see tuesday ones


They're off here tigs: http://www.hollyoaksbabes.net

----------


## Angeltigger

> They're off here tigs: http://www.hollyoaksbabes.net


 thanks Chris- could not find many of tuesday- loved the one with justin

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Does anyone know who played Andy?

----------


## di marco

> Does anyone know who played Andy?


erm warren brown i think, his name was definitely warren though

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah it was Warren Brown, Vixie-Lou.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Thanks guys x I really liked Andy until i realised what he was going to do to Nicole

----------


## gbnut

> Oh yeah i forgot people do that becuase we didnt have the option thanks x


were are you from?????

people in britain can stay at school until they are 18 /17 depends were your birthday lands.

----------


## Em

I think some high schools dont offer the option of staying on and doing A levels

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> were are you from?????
> 
> people in britain can stay at school until they are 18 /17 depends were your birthday lands.


Im from England but the school i went to doesnt have a sixth form

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah some schools don't have sixth form

----------


## Cat2687

can someone close this link...theres no spoilers since back fromthe dead ended and people are just talking about their schools

----------


## Chris_2k11

> can someone close this link...theres no spoilers since back fromthe dead ended and people are just talking about their schools


Erm.. hang on a sec, what if people still wanna discuss the late night special though?  :Confused:

----------


## Angeltigger

people might still want to talk about- people are talking about their school as someone asked why nicole was still at school... Of course there is going to be no spoilers it has finished- sorry if it sounded rude but it was not

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> can someone close this link...theres no spoilers since back fromthe dead ended and people are just talking about their schools


Why do you keep wanting topics closed people may still wish to discuss the late night special and you keep asking for topics to be closed which isnt fair on people who wish to talk about it.

----------


## Angeltigger

It up tothe mod's to say if this topic should be shut or not

----------


## Chris_2k11

For anyone who didn't see the part where Andy died..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJUQ5_7OKv8&search=hollyoaks[/ame]

 I better give a warning though cos it's a bit gory!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## x Amby x

That was a birlliant exit for Andy! Very gory though! lol

----------


## di marco

> For anyone who didn't see the part where Andy died..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJUQ5...arch=hollyoaks
> 
>  I better give a warning though cos it's a bit gory!


that seemed more disgusting this time than it did when i actually watched it lol!

----------


## leanne27

> For anyone who didn't see the part where Andy died..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJUQ5...arch=hollyoaks
> 
>  I better give a warning though cos it's a bit gory!



thanks for posting, yeah it was really gory lol but i missed that episode so thanks anyway lol

----------


## Bree

It was a fab exit for Andy very gory but at least he went out with a bang  :Stick Out Tongue:  x

----------


## eastenders mad

good ending i didn't see the killing of Andy looked really good.

----------


## Abbie

that really scared me when i saw that but i gotta gove it to them they have one heck of an imagination

----------


## Florijo

Shame they had to kill him off. Its so annoying when soaps kill off the bad boys/girls.

----------


## Abbie

I know what you mean but they do tend to have the best exits

----------

